# Mounting a winch on my boat.



## TWBrown (Jul 10, 2010)

I am planing on mounting a winch on my boat soon. I already have wires run that have been running my lights. i have decided to take the lights off because id rather just use my q-beam, and use the wireing for my winch. Any thing in particular i need to watch out for when mounting this winch?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

TWBrown said:


> I am planing on mounting a winch on my boat soon. I already have wires run that have been running my lights. i have decided to take the lights off because id rather just use my q-beam, and use the wireing for my winch. *Any thing in particular i need to watch out for* when mounting this winch?


 
The DNR, running a boat in the dark without running lights, q-beam or not will get you in a bit of trouble.

I'm a bit miffed. Why do you need a winch on your boat?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 10, 2010)

I think he was actually refferring to a KC type light , not the navigation (red and green) bow lights.  A winch is a must for public hunting around dykes and levees, such as in Ar. and even around Butler Island. Saves hernias, hemmoriods, abd back problems.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> I think he was actually refferring to a KC type light , not the navigation (red and green) bow lights. A winch is a must for public hunting around dykes and levees, such as in Ar. and even around Butler Island. Saves hernias, hemmoriods, abd back problems.


 
That all makes perfect sense, thanks.


----------



## chadf (Jul 10, 2010)

I would reinforce the area where you are mounting the winch. Espicially thin metal!

I wouldn't get rid of your lights! I shake my head everytime I run up on one of those idiots! You can see them without the q-beam blinding you........dangerous for me and them! Atleast run those clamp on lights!


----------



## art_gasses (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a winch mounted on my boat, I will post a pic later this evening to see if its something you would like to go by.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2010)

....can't believe some clown has not commented on mounting a winch on the boat.......


----------



## Evil_McNasty (Jul 10, 2010)

Lots of guys use winches around here. The main thing is like Chadf said, make sure you mount it to something solid/reinforced. And make sure your batteries are fully charged. A good way to use your winch is to bring pvc pipes that the boat can roll along on while you are winching over a dike. Reduces the friction like 80%, saving battery juice, and not beating up your hull.


----------



## TWBrown (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, mizzippi jb is right. I am not talking about removing my navigation lights. Art gasses, i would really appreciate you posting that picture. Thanks for the input.


----------



## TWBrown (Jul 11, 2010)

I have seen the PVC Pipes used before it looked like it worked well. Ive been looking at winches online and i found a couple pretty cheep ones. One was a Northern Tools 2000 pound utility winch. It was only $60. Another cheap one was a smitty built on winchdepot.com for $120 with a $50 rebate. Any input on these winches or any winches yall have used is much appreciated.


----------



## Golden BB (Jul 11, 2010)

Are you willing to risk a hunt on a cheap winch ?  Is your boat light enough you can drag over without a winch in the event yours fails ?  You must mount the winch on some sort of mounting plate.  Mine is ¾ aluminum cut on a waterjet machine and bolted to the bow.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 12, 2010)

I would like to do the same......interested in seeing some pics.....Also, what kind of battery setup needs to be used?


----------



## GADAWGS (Jul 12, 2010)

You can find some very good winches on eBay at a reasonable price. Keep in mind the amerage draw as to what wire size you need to run. I have two batteries in my boat, one strictly for the engine, the other is for the winch and a few accesories that I regularly use. My boat is .125 aluminum, and I reinforced the area where I mounted my winch


----------



## TWBrown (Jul 12, 2010)

yes i can drag my boat. Ive been doing that. but im now trying to make my life easier for as cheap as possible while still maintaining decent quality.


----------



## TWBrown (Jul 12, 2010)

3/4 inch aluminum is pretty thick. thanks for the input. Id love to see some pictures.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone care to post some pics of their winches?  I'm mounting a reciever on mine so I can remove the "hitch-mounted" winch if I'm not in need of one on any particular trip.  Also, I can mount flood lights to another hitch if I want that option as well.  Plug-n-Play!  You could even build a rod holder for trolling for crappie.....endless possibilities.


----------



## arrow2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The DNR, running a boat in the dark without running lights, q-beam or not will get you in a bit of trouble.
> 
> I'm a bit miffed. Why do you need a winch on your boat?



I'll agree, got an $82.00 fine last year gator hunting when we turned off the lights to get a little closer to one. Had a 3 million CW Qbeam lite in my hand. The man and half man were around the corner watching us. As soon as the lights went out, on came the blue ones. They didn't even let me say a word, except yes when he asked for my drivers liscence.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 28, 2010)

Did he tell you to shut up when you tried to say something???


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 28, 2010)

here's mine from last year.  reinforced from the underside.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 29, 2010)

What brand winches do you have?  I've been researching and I think I may go with the Viper Max 4500 from MotoAlliance.  Everything I read seems to be positive.  I'll only have one in the middle, so thats why i'm going with the higher poundage......I'd rather have enough than burn up a smaller motor.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 29, 2010)

i go against BB's advice (sorry dusty).  mine are normally cheaper winches, the ones i had last year were 1500's, and they lasted me a season, but after the season i went to clean them and the salt had already done its damage.  just remember, the winche's rating is normally based on rolling, a boat pulling uphill over something is A) going up hill and B) has a substantial amount of static friction compared to something rolling.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 29, 2010)

10-4.  I'll be using PVC to aid in friction reduction.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jul 29, 2010)

I have the Viper on mine and have no complaints.


----------



## JpEater (Jul 30, 2010)

I welded in a suare tube reciever into the front of my Aucoin hull. It has saved myself and others several times. I carry a coulple of 100' sections of rope too for those longer extractions from a sticky situation!

I just put a bolt in the tube so that it would be more diffucult to steal. But you could just put a pin in so you can pull it out more easily. I was gonna weld a matching tube into the transom but never really needed it.

My only complaint is next time I would get a winch that will hold more cable. But it doesn't matter cause I have this rig for sale anyways.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome!  Neat idea on welding the receiver into the boat.  How big a winch is that you have there?


----------



## JpEater (Jul 30, 2010)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> Awesome!  Neat idea on welding the receiver into the boat.  How big a winch is that you have there?




Its a 1700lb warn works winch. It pulled that GD boat over 100' across that sand bar in the pic with no problem!


----------

